# Review of K2 Darko Boots



## Quattro (Dec 2, 2010)

Thinking about the same binding boot combo on my 2011 T. Rice C2BTX -- M/L or L/XL force binding ?


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Quattro said:


> Thinking about the same binding boot combo on my 2011 T. Rice C2BTX -- M/L or L/XL force binding ?


yea these boots seem to go well with the forces. Havn't had any issues or complaints so far.


----------



## ajh257 (Oct 19, 2010)

these boots are probably the best boots made this year. highest technology and has everything you could want in a boot.
if its not first, its second. 
My point is, dont even reconsider these boots.


----------

